# Ear Tweezers?



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a good pair of ear tweezers? My vet had a really nice pair that seemed to lock together when she closed them, and then she was easily able to twist and pull pretty much all the ear canal hair out at once! I've always used my fingers, and it takes -forever-. Anybody have a pair they really like??


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_478861_478861


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Sounds like you want hemostats, not tweezers.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yep, they are commonly called Hemostats, and sounds like the "locking hemostats" are what you are looking for. They are pretty much all the same, but you can get them at Walmart in the fishing/tackle section for a few dollars.  Personally, I am not a fan of the "grab it all and twist" method..some dogs don't mind it, but some will SCREAM because it hurts...I never do that method anymore (was the way I was taught) I pull smaller sections of the hair at a time and find it less painful, and less irritating for the inner ear.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks guys  Hemostats! I'll have to look for those next time I'm out. 




> Yep, they are commonly called Hemostats, and sounds like the "locking hemostats" are what you are looking for. They are pretty much all the same, but you can get them at Walmart in the fishing/tackle section for a few dollars. Personally, I am not a fan of the "grab it all and twist" method..some dogs don't mind it, but some will SCREAM because it hurts...I never do that method anymore (was the way I was taught) I pull smaller sections of the hair at a time and find it less painful, and less irritating for the inner ear.


That's what I thought too when she started grabbing all the hair at once with it.. But Zoey was WAY better for it than she is when I try to pluck little bits at a time.. Of course.. this was at the vets office.. and Zoey is always better for the vet than she is for me..  I'll have to see which method works best for us. Thanks!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, I haven't been able to find any that I like in any of the stores here, so I ordered the pair Keechak linked.. The shipping is more than the tool! LOL.. Anyway the reviews on them seem good, so they should be good for pulling ear hair I think. Wait and see when I get them I guess.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I've never seen any in the stores around here ether.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Keechak said:


> I've never seen any in the stores around here ether.


Usually if you see them in stores, they are in the fishing/tackle departments, or bait type shops. Fishermen use them to remove hooks from fish mouths.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I got my Hemostats today! They work perfectly. It's so much easier to grab the hair and pull it out, and I think the dogs really appreciated not having huge fingers crammed down their little ear canals.  Thanks everyone


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

yep and much easier to use than a tweezer lol


----------

